# a good bike for trials riding and XC?



## manumitir (May 9, 2010)

Hello, I'm in the process of upgrading to a new bike and was looking for some help from people who might have any experience with these bikes: the Specialize P.1 all mountain disc and the Cannondale f5.

I'm choosing between these two bikes given the circumstances of budget and availability in my city.

the types of riding I like doing mostly are two:

1.- trials riding; I like doing tricks: jumping around obstacles, wheelies, endo, bunny hops, and stuff like that.

2.- But at the same time, I love XC riding.

Any suggestions on which bike would work best for these two types of riding?

Thanks.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

P-series (not mountain) or STP with 9spd drivetrain.


----------



## manumitir (May 9, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> P-series (not mountain) or STP with 9spd drivetrain.


Thanks for the tip ZenkiS14; I have two questions though:

how does the regular P-series handle in XC or road situations, I mean, is it comfortable for long rides, climbing hills and stuff like that?

the other question is: What does STP stands for?

Thanks again


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I recently bought an '08 Kona Cowan from a local bike shop on "clearance". I've been using it for some trail riding and alot of urban riding. So far it's been great for me in both areas. I know the '08's have 16 speeds where it looks like the '10's are single speed. 

The bike feels great whether I'm jumping off stairs in Boston or off tree roots in the woods! The only issue I have with the bike so far is the seat - but I'm willing to give it more time to see if it "breaks in". It gets a little uncomfortable after a while (even with padded baggies).


----------



## manumitir (May 9, 2010)

Kona_CT said:


> I recently bought an '08 Kona Cowan from a local bike shop on "clearance". I've been using it for some trail riding and alot of urban riding. So far it's been great for me in both areas. I know the '08's have 16 speeds where it looks like the '10's are single speed.
> 
> The bike feels great whether I'm jumping off stairs in Boston or off tree roots in the woods! The only issue I have with the bike so far is the seat - but I'm willing to give it more time to see if it "breaks in". It gets a little uncomfortable after a while (even with padded baggies).


Hello Kona_CT, thanks for your tip!  
What size frame is your Kona Cowan? and what's your hight? I ask because I'm not sure what frame I should get (I'm 5 foot 8 inches; I was thinking may be a 15 inch frame would be fine); since your comfortable with your bike, I think it's a good parameter. On the other hand, I think it'll be very hard to get that bike where I live, but I guess I can try finding one with similar geometry.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

It's a Giant STP (bike in my avatar) it stands for Street Trail Park pretty much a dirt jumping hardtail.
Mine does fine for XC type riding, yeah it's not easy to get up some hills with a 1x9 drive train though and no granny gear.
I've got the regular size but I am a 5ft7 female too so I'd generally ride a size small XC bike anyway.

Have you thought about getting a BMX type bike for the trails things? Just that I know BMXes are a lot more affordable than mtb's and you could potentially have a trials type BMX and a nice XC bike at the same time?


----------



## manumitir (May 9, 2010)

ducktape said:


> Have you thought about getting a BMX type bike for the trails things? Just that I know BMXes are a lot more affordable than mtb's and you could potentially have a trials type BMX and a nice XC bike at the same time?


Yes, I've thought about doing this, but I don't now... I guess in an ideal world I should have a bike that specifically suits each type of riding, but I'm afraid that, by splitting my budget, I might end up having two not so good quality bikes...

but I'll sure give it another thought, and I'll look into the STPs, see what I can find there.

thanks a lot for your help ducktape!


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

stp is a nice bike, but i cant help but think that a santa cruz chemeleon would be better suited to your needs.


----------



## manumitir (May 9, 2010)

Punkeyboozter said:


> stp is a nice bike, but i cant help but think that a santa cruz chemeleon would be better suited to your needs.


Thanks for your tip Punkeyboozter! I've checked out the chameleon's price; it's a little over my budget, but to be quite honest, the santa cruz brand is been on my mind all along since I decided to invest in an upgrade. I'll probably go today or tomorrow to check out this place that I think sells santa cruz bikes, and I'll definitely look into the chameleon, maybe they'll have a financing plan or something like that


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

A trials bike that does XC does not work. If you are a seasoned trials rider and know what you are doing then yes you can ride trials on a XC or DJ or DH/AM bike.

Trials bikes are built for trials. Higher BB, short chainstays, long top tubes about 72 degree head angles.

XC bikes have low BB heights, longer CS and not as steep HA.

There is a guy out of Puru who will build you a custom spec hand made frame and fork (if you want a rigid fork) all for 120 bucks + shipping. We have had 4 or 5 frames made from him and they are baller. Not to mention that you can take any geo from any bike you want and he will build it.

http://marinobike.com/

If you are serious about learning trials then look into a used trials bike. But the new 24 street trials is really making a new scene and also perhaps something you would want to look into.

Check out Observedtrials for info on learning trials stuff and also a better site for trials info.
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/index.php


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

doubble post. sorry


----------



## manumitir (May 9, 2010)

literocola said:


> There is a guy out of Puru who will build you a custom spec hand made frame and fork (if you want a rigid fork) all for 120 bucks + shipping. We have had 4 or 5 frames made from him and they are baller. Not to mention that you can take any geo from any bike you want and he will build it.
> 
> http://marinobike.com/


Hey Literocola, thanks a lot for the links, both of them!!

That guy from Peru seems like a good option, but I have a question? if I was to order a frame from him, the price includes what? the frame and the fork?

Also, what frame would you recommend for me that am learning trials, I saw in his site he has different models. 
Oh yes, I almost forgot: how long have you had the frames you said you ordered? 
I'm a little worried about the 6 months guaranty, it seems very little time to me. Are the frames solid enough to stay in good shape for a long time?

thanks again!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stop. 

Dude, your looking way too into this.

Buy a Giant STP with an 8 or 9 speed drivetrain and be done. Seriously.


----------



## manumitir (May 9, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Stop.
> 
> Dude, your looking way too into this.
> 
> Buy a Giant STP with an 8 or 9 speed drivetrain and be done. Seriously.


I know, I feel like I'm going crazy! and its just probably because, since this will be my first real investment on a bike, I don't want to choose the wrong one, I've been saving for some time and it would suck to end up with a bike I don't like. But also, I think that I've been given a lot of good tips and am at the point where I really should just choose one already...


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

of the two listed, i'd say the p1 all mtn disc. for what it is, its pretty solid.


----------



## manumitir (May 9, 2010)

After much consideration, I think that I'm going to put together my own bike. I'll buy a Santa Cruz Jackal frame, and build a nice trials bike. that might not work for XC, but in that area I guess my sh¡$y old MT bike will have to do for now; in the future I might buy an all mountain bike.

Thanks to everyone for your tips!! They helped me a lot to decide upon which parameters to choose my new bike.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, I hate to tell you. but the last Jackal I played with weighed like near 40lbs.

Those are strong frames, but really really really heavy.

Find a 07-09 used STP1 in good condition for like 500 or 600 and buy it, upgrade as necessary. And be happy.


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

i have a steel reserve one on its way...we'll see how it does xc(not the reason i bought it though)


----------



## dd61999 (Aug 5, 2008)

can you raise the seat high enough on these dirt jumpers for xc riding, or are they more like stand up bikes like a bmx


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

my mob is harder to pedal out of the sadle then my bmx assault ex and it gives me a killer back ache. Its awesome out of the sadle' but the sadle is best used for a balls bumper when things go wrong or when u ''free'' down a hill.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I had an old 2004 aluminum Specialized P.1 long that was a great all around bike except for real long trail rides. But I did everything on it-AM, XC, Trials, Park/Street. They are smaller and heavier nowadays. I've seen then pop up on my local CL every once in awhile for cheap. I kinda miss it and regret getting rid of it. I would recommend finding an older P. series.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

dd61999 said:


> can you raise the seat high enough on these dirt jumpers for xc riding, or are they more like stand up bikes like a bmx


I am sure that depends on your size. Smaller guys might get full leg extension with a tall seat post.


----------



## jiminyt (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ibis Mountain Trials*

Ibis built exactly what you are looking for back in 1989.

https://www.mombat.org/1288Ibis.jpg

I have been thinking about having a custom builder knocking together something similar.


----------

